# Had my Lap



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Girls, hope everyone is ok?

Well it is now three weeks tommorow since I had my laparoscopy with Mr Griffiths, and I am slowley starting to feel more myself!!
As much as I can remember what Mr G told me after the op was he seperated my ovaries and put them back where they should be!!! , removed my large chocolate cysts, removed all the endo except for the nodule on the bowel wall, as he said it was dense and would probably have ended up in temp colostomy bag which I didnt want. ( I hope this being there wont affect fertility, that will be on my list of questions when I have my post op app!!!!)
Anyway we are soon going to be starting ttc, which in a way I am quite nervous, I have to try and relax as I have always had pain, I expect it to be there again ( daft I know), I have started taking pregnacare, I would appreciate any other tips etc!!!!!, hopefully we will get BFP before we get to the top of the list (I know take one day at a time).

Sorry for droning on, just wanted to say well done everyone on 2nd cycle campaigning, Kara, I saw you on the news!!!

Thanks all

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

blinkyboo it does take a whole to recover fully from a lap when you have lots done, i know lol

sounds like a success which is fab

mr g is such a good surgeon. keep to your vits and enjoy life!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Binkyboo

Just wondering was your surgery done by Mr Griffiths @ UHW?

My gynae has just reffered me to him and I am waiting for my 1st appointment.  I have stage iv endo and had a laparotomy done almost 2 years ago.  I find everything is so slow and really want to speed things up.

Any information you have will be greatly appreciated.

Sian


----------

